# Teaching Math. in USA



## corei5 (Aug 12, 2011)

I’m a Mathematics teacher from Egypt for the middle/upper grades (I teach Math. fully in the medium of English). My B.SC is in “Mathematics”. Even though I’m making good money here but I’m still not interested in living in Egypt forever and I wish I can migrate to the USA legally.

Based on the above info, which state is recommended for me to come? I’m thinking about California.

I’m ready to shell money to come and get involved in a teacher preparation course towards certification but I’m confused about where to start and what exactly I should do. My whole idea is get my whole current knowledge assessed and start from that point towards full teaching credentials.

Most importantly, one big concern that makes me worried is that after spending all that money and effort, I don’t have the chance of continuing to stay legally because of visa limitations so is it possible for me to stay legally and work as a Math. Teacher which is a position with big shortage on it?

Appreciate your sincere advices…


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I think your best bet would be the diversity lottery.


----------



## corei5 (Aug 12, 2011)

mamasue said:


> I think your best bet would be the diversity lottery.


but this is something which is by luck and it never came to me even though I subscribed for the last 4 years or so 

No any chance of re-modifying my qualifications and staying legal afterwards???


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The problem with teaching in the US is that teaching is regulated at the state level and generally you have to be a state resident in order to qualify under the requirements of a particular state. (There is a good deal of reciprocity, so that once you qualify in one state, you can usually transfer that qualification when you move states.)

To become a state resident, you need a visa that allows you to reside in the US, and usually for that you need to have a job offer, with an employer willing and able to sponsor your visa application. (That's one thing that makes the diversity lottery so attractive.)

Public schools are normally not able to act as visa sponsors - and at the moment, most public schools are having to deal with budget cuts, which means they are letting teachers and programs go rather than taking on new ones.

You could try some of the private schools, though they aren't particularly known for sponsoring visas, due to the cost they have to incur as sponsors.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Use the search function. We had a poster who got a position and sponsorship with a private institution. I think it was Boston.


----------

